

Unethical Life Hacks - UnethicalHacks
http://unethicalhacks.com/page/7/

======
gk1
> "During the Back to School season, you can find a lot of cheap dorm
> furniture at Walmart or Target. Empty one of the larger cardboard boxes to a
> floor lamp, fill it with CDs, DVDs, or whatever else fits, and go buy your
> "lamp" at self checkout."

Unethical? How about illegal?

~~~
defilade
And it's not like store security isn't going to be watching you. There's a
good chance they'll detain you as soon as you try to walk out the door.

~~~
greenyoda
And you'll be recorded by the store's video cameras, so it will be very
difficult to convince the cops it was all a misunderstanding.

------
fishtoaster
About a third of these are illegal, and another third are just ineffective.

~~~
wmil
The tips on how to steal candy are amusing. I think some of these are aimed at
primary schoolers.

------
bluehazed
This seems... mostly stupid.

